# the weekend project



## Hbeernink (Dec 15, 2013)

made a few of these this weekend- these are the first bars I've made: very cool and rewarding project as you can bang 'em out pretty quickly and they're easy.

They're 24" long. the wider ones (~3") have 2 rows of magnets so they can function when mounted vertically. narrower ones are 2", and have only one row of magnets. wood is wenge - these still need some finish, but are otherwise mostly done (just need to figure out what I want to use for mounting hardware). These are going in the glass knife case that will be both display and quick access in the home kitchen...


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking good.
I am assuming that you drilled holes for the magnets from the back.
In my experiments I was surprised how thin I needed to go with the layer of wood between the magnets and the blades.
Hopefully you will take some photos when they are mounted in place and loaded up with knives.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks - yes, I routed a channel on the back for the magnets and did a straight line all the way down so the full bar is usable - and yes, it's a pretty thin front surface, probably just over 1/16 or so (but haven't measured). I'll get some photos once it's all in place.

noticed you're in Kerby - I'm up in Eugene. Were you up here for the knife show last week?


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 15, 2013)

Hbeernink said:


> noticed you're in Kerby - I'm up in Eugene. Were you up here for the knife show last week?


Nope.But I will be there in April. I will be the old guy that needs a haircut on the back wall.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice work, H. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 15, 2013)

Judging by the avatar, yes you need a haircut


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 15, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> Nope.But I will be there in April. I will be the old guy that needs a haircut on the back wall.



excellent - I'll stop by. that's probably around the time I'll be wanting to rehandle a few yo-bocho.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 15, 2013)

Love to see the case they're going in to. They look great.


Hbeernink said:


> made a few of these this weekend- these are the first bars I've made: very cool and rewarding project as you can bang 'em out pretty quickly and they're easy.
> 
> They're 24" long. the wider ones (~3") have 2 rows of magnets so they can function when mounted vertically. narrower ones are 2", and have only one row of magnets. wood is wenge - these still need some finish, but are otherwise mostly done (just need to figure out what I want to use for mounting hardware). These are going in the glass knife case that will be both display and quick access in the home kitchen...


----------



## crunchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow those look great. I've been looking at trying my hand at those myself


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 19, 2013)

and starting to get closer to completion: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16065-guess-the-knife?p=269293#post269293


----------

